# Bani Nirankaar Hai



## Sikh80 (Jan 11, 2008)

IN Granth sahib we find praises of Bani in many manners. Some of the lines are given below:


siqgur kI bwxI siq siq kir jwxhu gurisKhu hir krqw Awip muhhu kFwey ] (308-5, gauVI, mÚ 4)
O GurSikhs, know that the Bani, the Word of the True Guru, is true, absolutely true. The Creator Lord Himself causes the Guru to chant it.

2. Naam thru. Gurbani
gur kI bwxI nwim vjwey ] (362-11, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Word of the Guru's Bani, the Naam resounds;

3. Remain in Self
inrml bwxI inj Gir vwsw ] (362-18, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Immaculate Bani of the Word, the mortal dwells within the home of his own inner self.

***********************************************
Besides Bani is said to be Nirankaar and 'dhur ki Bani'.Bani NIrankaar Hi,would mean literally that Bani Is the God. To me it should mean that if we follow that is stated in the Bani we may reach the Nirankaar and seek liberation.It is the way I appreciate Bani. 
How would you interpret this? Please support your answers with Gurbani,if possible.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Bani NIrankaar Hi.*



> IN Granth sahib we find praises of Bani in many manners. Some of the lines are given below:
> 
> 
> siqgur kI bwxI siq siq kir jwxhu gurisKhu hir krqw Awip muhhu kFwey ] (308-5, gauVI, mÚ 4)O GurSikhs, know that the Bani, the Word of the True Guru, is true, absolutely true. The Creator Lord Himself causes the Guru to chant it.


Believe that the Bani Spoken by the Satguru is the truth and the absolute truth.
The Lord himself causes(makes) the Gursikh to recite it. 


> 2. Naam thru. Gurbanigur kI bwxI nwim vjwey ] (362-11, Awsw, mÚ 3)Through the Word of the Guru's Bani, the Naam resounds;


Gurus Bani resounds Naam. (*Naam* di mehma kardi hai)



> 3. Remain in Selfinrml bwxI inj Gir vwsw ] (362-18, Awsw, mÚ 3)Through the Immaculate Bani of the Word, the mortal dwells within the home of his own inner self.


Immaculate Bani dwells within ones own innerself.


> ***********************************************
> Besides Bani is said to be Nirankaar and 'dhur ki Bani'.Bani NIrankaar Hi,would mean literally that Bani Is the God. To me it should mean that if we follow that is stated in the Bani we may reach the Nirankaar and seek liberation.It is the way I appreciate Bani.
> How would you interpret this? Please support your answers with Gurbani,if possible.


“Bani is Nirankaar” = Bani tell us about Nirankaar. So in poetic form “Bani Nirankaar hai”

'Dhur ki Bani' = Bani tells us about our origin. It relates to the truth (Sat) where we all started.

Kind Regards


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for responding Musafir ji.

Bani in Granth sahib is composition Of guru Sahibann and Some Bhagats. The translated bani of bhagats is re-produced in the granth sahib. There are wto points that arise.

1. Was the Bani Of these Bhagats also Bani Of Nirankaar in view of the fact that the Bani was not Of gurus.?


2. The bani that filtered through the Nanak Dev ji 1 was the bani was stated to be the Bani from Nirankaar as HE experienced this. Thus only Bani Of Nanak 1 should be the bani from NIrankaar. The bani of other gurus should not be eligible for this status.

3. When we say bani NIrankaar hi. What exactly do we mean. I would imply that we have to act as per Bani and then we shall/can become eligible for the liberation. Bani ,in itself, is not powerful.The practice of the bani by the seekers makes it powerful.

Thanks,

e&OE


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jan 12, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Thanks for responding Musafir ji.
> 
> Bani in Granth sahib is composition Of guru Sahibann and Some Bhagats. The translated bani of bhagats is re-produced in the granth sahib. There are two points that arise.


 


> 1. Was the Bani Of these Bhagats also Bani Of Nirankaar in view of the fact that the Bani was not Of gurus.?


The Bani of the Bhagats is also the Bani of Nirankaar. If that was not the case it would not be part of SGGS. Bani that relates to Nirankaar i.e. is in the praise of Nirankaar is Bani of Nirankaar. 



> 2. The bani that filtered through the Nanak Dev ji 1 was the bani was stated to be the Bani from Nirankaar as HE experienced this. Thus only Bani Of Nanak 1 should be the bani from NIrankaar. The bani of other gurus should not be eligible for this status.


All Gurus following Guru Nanak Dev ji carry his spiritual charge. All Gurus became the embodimentment of Guru Nanak Dev ji upon initiation to Guruship. You see this in shabads by the later Gurus, they carry the signature of Nanak ji.



> 3. When we say bani NIrankaar hi. What exactly do we mean. I would imply that we have to act as per Bani and then we shall/can become eligible for the liberation. Bani ,in itself, is not powerful.The practice of the bani by the seekers makes it powerful.


As mentioned before
“Bani is Nirankaar” = Bani tell us about Nirankaar. So in poetic form “Bani Nirankaar hai” 
The function of Bani is that its recitation (NOT CHANTING) develops love for Nirankaar. Bani is praise of Nirankaar. In order to grow spiritually you need to recite Naam. It is "Naam" that will tune you up by shedding wordly vices and make you sensitive to the vibration of Nirankaar. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Veer ji for your lucid reply. I am in agreement with the last 2 answers. However, I do reserve my opinion about the question no.1 as the Banis were translated by The Guru sahibann  before its inclusion in the Granth Sahib.
However, your argument weighs heavy.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jan 12, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Thank you Veer ji for your lucid reply. I am in agreement with the last 2 answers. However, I do reserve my opinion about the question no.1 as the Banis were translated by The Guru sahibann before its inclusion in the Granth Sahib.
> However, your argument weighs heavy.


 
SGGS ji is a message for the masses. Where everyone is at a different spiritual level. If SGGS was meant for the a small like minded people then the contents would have been much more streamlined for that group of people. Guru Arjan Dev ji had the most difficult task in selecting what is good for the masses as well as advanced material for the more dedicated. This is the reason why Bani of Bhagats as well as former Gurus were excluded by Guru Arjan Dev ji. There is usually a conflict between the seekers because they treat Bani as if it is all at one level. The more you grow spiritually the deep you will go and the more refined your understanding.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gurbani: A Tribute*
Gurbani is All-Pervading, Gurbani is the Divinity Itself, Bani is the Guru. The Word constantly calls us to re-join the ongoing cosmic hymn, the ongoing creation through God’s utterance of the Word. The Sabd is inside all of us. We are the Amritsar, tank of nectar in which our mun, our minds should be dyed, rather than in the fading colours of worldly fears, terrors, and obsessions. 

This links to the idea that anyone, not knowing anything about any religion can still meet God. The illustration is given of Dhruv who knowing nothing called on God and God came to save him. “Call on God however you will, for God is That which hears the footfall of an ant” my grandfather taught me in words that continue to haunt. 
If the cosmic hymn inheres in all of Nature, what we call Gurbani is that which has soaked through the veil of creator and creation for those seekers who chose to look. 
Collected by the first Nanak, and passed on in collections, Pothis, with commentary and new hymns from Nanak to Nanak till the 5th Nanak, i.e. Guru Arjun, arranged it all in one large text, and so it changed from Pothi (collection) to Granth (big book). 


Extracts From:
Gurbani

 

Bani is said to be Nirankaar and 'dhur ki Bani'.Bani NIrankaar Hi,would mean literally that Bani Is the God. To me it should mean that if we follow that is stated in the Bani we may reach the Nirankaar and seek liberation.It is the way I appreciate Bani. 
How would you interpret this


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Dhur Ki Bani Aee*

*Shabad #8 - Bani Guru Guru Hai Bani*

SGGSJ Ang 982
Guru Ram Das 
bwxI gurU gurU hY bwxI ivic bwxI AMimRqu swry ]
*baanee guroo guroo hai baanee vich baanee anmrith saarae ||*

The Word, the Bani is Guru, and Guru is the Bani. Within the Bani, the Ambrosial Nectar is contained*.*

guru bwxI khY syvku jnu mwnY prqiK gurU insqwry ]5]
*gur baanee kehai saevak jan maanai parathakh guroo nisathaarae ||5||*

If His humble servant believes, and acts according to the Words of the Guru's Bani, then the Guru, in person, emancipates him. ||5||

O GurSikhs, know that the Bani, the Word of the True Guru, is true, absolutely true. The Creator Lord Himself causes the Guru to chant it.

2. Naam thru. Gurbani
gur kI bwxI nwim vjwey ] (362-11, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Word of the Guru's Bani, the Naam resounds;

3. Remain in Self
inrml bwxI inj Gir vwsw ] (362-18, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Immaculate Bani of the Word, the mortal dwells within the home of his own inner self.

*Guru Maneo Granth(Celebrating 400 years) *Who is my Guru? 

We sing a Dohra (couplet) after every official ‘Ardaas’ which says:-

“Aagea bheyi Akaal ki, tebhi chelayo Panth,
Sabh Sikhan ko hukm hai,
GURU MANEO GRANTH.
(By the order of the Timeless Being, the ‘Path’ to be followed by the Khalsa was shown.(To walk that path) all Sikhs are ordered henceforth, to accept the Granth as the Guru.)

But are not the ten human Guru Ji’s our Gurus?

The Sikh Foundation - Sikh Forum


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 23, 2008)

Bani, Naam and Recitation

  It was today morning [5-12-07]that the katha of Gyani Maskeen ji was relayed . In his ‘parvachan’ he stated many things but I am quoting only that is relevant to the thread.

  After quoting many ‘tuks’ from SGS ji he made an observation that entire Bani is ‘Naam’ as it is the word of GOD. One can,therefore, concentrate on the recitation of the bani. It can be done in two ways:

Either      by reciting the Bani like Ajapa jap.
Or By      reading the bani aloud so that it is heard by the reader.
 *OR *

  In case it is found difficult then one should do ‘Naam jaap’/simran/meditation  on the word ‘waheguru’. He had stated clearly that without this there is no escape of Sikh. One should devote as much time as possible as life is not very predictable.
  I am giving below some ‘tuks’ from Granth sahib ji in this regard:


GurSikhs, know that the Bani, the Word of the      True Guru, is true, absolutely true. The Creator Lord Himself causes the      Guru to chant it.[308-5]
Through the Word of the Guru's Bani, the Naam      resounds[362-11]
Singing the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises, the      Naam abides within the mind.[363-3]
Constantly listening to the Ambrosial Gurbani      in the heart, it becomes pleasing to the mind.[366-11]
Through Gurbani, the Incomprehensible Lord is      comprehended[366-12] 
 There are many sweet quotes from the Granth Sahib ji.

The One Lord is pervading and permeating deep       within the heart; with your mouth, recite the Ambrosial Hymns of the       Guru.[366-12]
Gurbani is the jewel, the treasure of       devotion.[376-14]
Singing, hearing and acting upon it, one is       enraptured.[376-15]
Embrace love for the Word of the Guru's       Bani.[387-13]
The Kirtan of the Lord's Praise is my Support;       this wealth is everlasting.[398-14]|
Those whose minds are pleased with the Word of       the Guru's Bani, drink in the Ambrosial Nectar again and again.[449-14]
Servant Nanak chants the Glorious Words of the       Guru's Bani; through them, one is absorbed into the Naam, the Name of the       Lord. [494-4]
Waaho! Waaho! is the Bani, the Word, of the       Formless Lord. There is no other as great as He is.[515-17]
True is Your Mantra, Ambrosial is the Bani of       Your Word.[562-16]
True is the Bani of His Word, and True is the       melody; True is contemplative meditation on the Word of the       Shabad.[564-18]
Chant the Word of the Perfect Guru's Bani, and       be ever in bliss, O mortal. [616-10]


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Bani as per Sikh Encylopedia*



[1] The Sikh Encyclopedia - Home


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 16, 2008)

Discover power of God within
  Gulshanjeet Singh*
  * 5 Rampur Mandi Road, Dehradun 248 001, (Uttranchal)


-Kindly Google it out.- it is an interesting read.


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 29, 2008)

1. Nitnem (Daily religious observance)

One should always do 'Nitnem'. It is the treasure, asset, wealth and property of a sikh.

       "Amrit Vailey Uth Kae jaae Ander Dariaao Nahuande
Sahaj Samadh Agaadh Vich Ek Mun Hoae Gur Jap Japande,
Mathe Tikke Lal Lae Sadh Sangat Chal Jaae Behande,
Sabad Surat Liv Leen Hoae Satgur Bani Gaae Sunande,
Bhaae Bhagat Bhai Varetmaan Gur Sewa Gurpurb Karande
Sanjhe Sodar Gavana Mun Male Milande
Raat Kirat Sohila Kar Aarti Parshad Vandande
Gurmukh Sukh Fal Piram Chakhande." 
(Bhai Gurdas Ji) ​ 


Link:Source​Sant Baba Attar Singh Ji - "Gurmat Principles"
​


----------



## Archived_member2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakaal!
Dear all!

Truth is Baanee is Nirankaar.

For more clues please click the following link.

Baanee is Nirankaar


Balbir Singh


----------

